# New Video- Flattening Sharpening Stones



## JBroida (Apr 17, 2012)

I had a customer ask me about this the other day, so i made a video... hope its helpful

[video=youtube;ZFahNJEkTGg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=ZFahNJEkTGg[/video]


----------



## Eamon Burke (Apr 17, 2012)

Nice. Also, I notice that when you chamfer the edges of the stone, if you are using a diamond plate that is totally flat, you can see where the stone drops off or is higher if it's worn unevenly, just like an edge bevel on a knife.


----------



## Deckhand (Apr 17, 2012)

Thanks. It's helpful.


----------



## unkajonet (Apr 18, 2012)

Very nice.


----------

